# No easy way to ask this...how do men ride horses?



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Carefully. If it hurts, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If you are a guy and riding hurts your, um, junk, take lessons, you are doing it wrong. You sit on your seat bones, not your crotch.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

My husband and I both ride. He swears by sports type underwear. If your boyfriend REALLY loves you, he will support you and generations to come by wearing something that protects his "future". :wink: Hubby has several pair of Bike brand and loves them. He doesn't walk around in them, just wears them to ride. I'm sure they would get constraining to wear as everyday undies. 
Like these- Bike Performance Cotton Support Boxer at International Jock Underwear & Swimwear

Oops looks like that web site is out of them. Try Amazon Amazon.com: Bike Adult Performance Cotton Boxers with Cup Pocket: Clothing


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I agree that it is about correcting how he is seated/riding. Is it hurting due to ramming into the saddle as he shifts front to back or is he bouncing in his seat and injuring himself that way?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

"Free-balling" as my hubby would say, does make it more difficult. He wears a boxer brief. Don't do the "man-gina" tuck, tell him to keep his back straight and ride on his seat bones


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Free balling, love it! When I have seen these threads, I always ask Daddy-O if there is a problem, he rides english too. He kinda looks at me and says no, should there be?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

waresbear said:


> If you are a guy and riding hurts your, um, junk, take lessons, you are doing it wrong. You sit on your seat bones, not your crotch.


Exactly. If you can ride a bicycle with those tiny, skinny seats without hurting yourself, you can ride a horse with no problem at all.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Does he like to ride?? Maybe just looking for a reason not to??:hide:


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

I just laughed til I choked! Free balling is what my hubby says too. He wears men panties... Lmbo! Tight briefs. He's always rode even in boxers and doesn't have a problem. He says when you get on the seat, um grab your stuff and situate to where your not on them or it at all and ride on your bottom.... ? I have no clue because I don't have the package you all do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

My hubby never complained about "boy" pain when he first started riding and he'd never ridden before. He always goes with his bloomers aka boxers without an issue. 

'Course he was always a "natural" at sitting on his seat bones, sometimes to a fault to where Fi got PO'ed for him just being a bump on a log with her lol.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

For me, I gotta situate a lil at first. After that its no issue at all. Even on colts and buckers. I will say that I hate blue jeans with a passion. They aren't comfortable to me at all, but I love overalls. Possibly just his choice of britches is the issue?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

he rfiding in a chicks saddle ? with a narrow fence rail post seat ? better fit saddle and some practice may help. Also could be the horse quite a few out there with bone jarring trots.


----------



## JaneyWaney9 (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks guys! (And gals...) 
I'll have to see how he's sitting in the saddle. I've never noticed his position, so I don't think it is too horrible, but I'll see if he's sitting too far forward.
I don't think it's an issue of a "chick" saddle...the saddle I use is actually a guy saddle. But it may be too small? 
The horse's trot is really smooth, so I don't think that's the issue.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

To some it may matter what type of underwear they have on. Others, not any difference. I go commando or free balling. I've wore boxers and briefs too. No difference. 

Have him sit more on his back pockets or tailbone. He also needs to learn how to move with the horse or post when trotting. If he is bouncing, he's too stiff. Have him lean back just a little. It will make his abs sore the next day but the "boys" won't get hurt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Some past threads:

http://www.horseforum.com/western-riding/posting-while-trotting-male-riders-79035/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/beginner-adult-male-rider-106194/

I've never felt my posterity were threatened, although I took up riding at 50...but anyways, looking back: 

I guess anything that helps to prevent bouncing would help guys (and gals, too). I suspect most men have tighter hips that women, and it is hard to ride well when your hips are pulling your thighs together. I ride better than I did 5 years ago, and a big part is that my hips are looser. There were muscles in the thighs and hip that needed stretching.

I also had a tendency to press (brace) against the stirrups. Rigid legs makes for a bouncy ride. To this day, I can also make myself bounce if I try too hard to get my heels low or point my toes forward. Too much emphasis on 'position' can be a killer.

Riding is about movement and balance. Move with the horse, and it won't hurt either of you. Focus on some 'position', and you can bounce in ways that hurt - male or female.

My favorite video is posted below. It shows how a rider can move with the horse:






This part tends to be more controversial...but I think men find a feet forward position easier to ride in. With time, as my hips get looser, my heels have drifted back on their own. But if your hips are tight, I think the old position shown below works well until things loosen up some..provided you know to move your hips with the green arrow. If you sit static, that position will beat your horse up. I think Craig Cameron gives a good demo above:








​ 
or


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

bsms said:


> I also had a tendency to press (brace) against the stirrups. Rigid legs makes for a bouncy ride. To this day, I can also make myself bounce if I try too hard to get my heels low or point my toes forward. Too much emphasis on 'position' can be a killer.
> 
> Riding is about movement and balance. Move with the horse, and it won't hurt either of you. Focus on some 'position', and you can bounce in ways that hurt - male or female.


This is the same advice I give to all the folks that have such a problem sitting a trot. Let your body naturally follow the horse and _don't think_!


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

May also be in saddle that is too small?


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Just a funny story on this topic -

In one of my classes for the course I did, one of the boys landed wrong in the trot. We all heard a groan, turned around, and saw him roll off the horse onto the ground. The teacher asked him what the heck he was doing, and he had the courtesy to claim that he merely had a stomach ache...

But I would think more supportive underwear would be a good first idea, just to stop it all from moving around to dangerous places. definitely get him to work on his seat, too. My father got on my horse recently after 30+ years of no riding without problems, and he uses a seat similar to that mentioned by bsms - his legs are forward and he sits back on his butt more than I do. 

Perhaps learning two point could be useful too, to give his boys a break.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

bsms said:


> Some past threads:
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/western-riding/posting-while-trotting-male-riders-79035/
> 
> ...



Off topic but you make me want to go to a rodeo really bad!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Subbing so DH can read this... lol


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Exactly. If you can ride a bicycle with those tiny, skinny seats without hurting yourself, you can ride a horse with no problem at all.


As a very experienced bike rider, it's quite a different thing. First, if you are road biking, the bike is not bouncing, nor is anything else. (In fact, the problem on long rides has more to do with steady pressure.) If you're mountain biking on terrain rough enough to bounce, you're standing in the pedals, so your crotch is not contacting the seat. 

As a not-very-experienced horse rider, the problem I have comes from bouncing, and is only at the trot. At a walk or canter, I can sit in the saddle without bouncing, and have no problems. Sometimes I can manage to sit a trot without bouncing, and again no problems. Or I can do a standing trot that's high enough so that the low point of me is always higher than the high point of the saddle...

And yes, jockey underwear. I can't imagine trying to ride in boxers (not that I would ever voluntarily wear them).

PS: You know, I just realized something. If I don't think about it, I tend to ride leaning forward too much. I'm unconsciously trying to take a proper biking position...


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

My boyfriend got a special saddle made, he is an eventer. Also he rides mostly in the "up" position except when he is doing dressage to make extra sure he doesnt get "hurt" yet i do hear once in a blue moon that hes "injured" hahha. just have a good solid butt position and a strong leg and he should be okay. you shouldnt have to lean that far forward anyways if youre doing everything right.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Jockey underwear got that name for a reason.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Personally-I love that my DH supports my riding-from home-with his checkbook. Best way to be. I have the horse and barn all to myself, except for the occasional daughter riding, which is fine. Perfect, in fact.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

"*how do men ride horses?"

*Well,we put our left foot in the stirrup and swing up on the Horse, put our right foot in the other stirrup and yell giddy up and hold on for dear life.

No big deal :lol:

.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

^^ Your horse is well trained. I go directly from "right foot in the other stirrup" to "hold on for dear life". And sometimes I don't get my right foot in, either! :lol:


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

JaneyWaney9 said:


> My boyfriend totally supports my riding, is interested in watching me ride, likes the up-keep, and loves helping me before shows.
> I'd love to teach him to ride, and he isn't opposed, but he complains that in the times I have put him on a horse, he, to put it delicately, fears for the future of his unborn children.
> I've put him in both english and western saddles, but that doesn't seem to make a difference. I've suggested briefs or wearing a cup, but he says that a cup won't do anything about the...um...bouncing, and briefs cut off circulation.
> 
> So, I put it out there. How do guys do it?


I can't even imagine what he'd doing that's causing the problem. I've ridden for 45 years and with the exception of the odd accident with a saddle horn during my cattle working days I've never hurt my "privates" while riding. In my MUCH younger days it was not beyond me to go skiny dipping after a hot day, ride bare back partway home (via tails throught the woods) in the buff to dry off and there was never any "injury". I don't see the underwear making a difference. An atheletic cup would likely cause more problems than it solves.

Just can't come up with what he could be doing wrong. Riding is not that difficult. Unless he is somehow managing to sit on his delicate parts (but that would take some deliberate effort to manage that).

I guess if the saddle has a lot of build up in the front part of the seat (deep seat...sits low in the back) he might be get a squeeze there. If that's the case get a saddle with a flatter seat.

If he's bouncing then it could be he's not posting correctly, but even so he can just stay above the saddle if he has to. My girl friend had the roughest time posting, but she could still trot by standing partially in the stirrups and did that often when she was trying to get in sinc with my mares trot.


----------



## Faye83 (Mar 16, 2013)

hmmmm now everytime I see a guy riding Im going to wonder what kind of underwear he is wearing....


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

its lbs not miles said:


> I guess if the saddle has a lot of build up in the front part of the seat (deep seat...sits low in the back) he might be get a squeeze there. If that's the case get a saddle with a flatter seat.


Yeah, it very well could be the saddle if the OP's boyfriend is continuously 'squishing' himself.

For example, I ride two very high withered horses and the owner of one of them decided to buy a brand new saddle which was extremely guy unfriendly. I have to use a riser pad in the back to help level the saddle which makes an entire world of difference in terms of comfort from a guys perspective.



Faye83 said:


> hmmmm now everytime I see a guy riding Im going to wonder what kind of underwear he is wearing....


I know a handful of guys who ride English and we all use boxer briefs or briefs. Loose fitting underwear such as boxers is not recommended for a couple of reasons.


----------



## Faye83 (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for clearing that up! I think im still going to picture it though lol


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

endowment calling for a waist band to keep things Superman....up up and away?


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Faye83 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up! I think im still going to picture it though lol


Pervert. Lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Faye83 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up! I think im still going to picture it though lol


A new trend. :idea:

I think I'll see about wondering what bra and panties my girlfriend is wearing next time we go riding :lol: (might even give her some suggestions :twisted
:rofl:


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

its lbs not miles said:


> A new trend. :idea:
> 
> I think I'll see about wondering what bra and panties my girlfriend is wearing next time we go riding :lol: (might even give her some suggestions :twisted
> :rofl:


Men aren't the only ones in need of super-tights. I wear my "Wonder-woman" bras, as I call them - there is NO bounce permitted. and any underwear that can possibly give a wedgie goes straight into the trash. I'd rather ride commando than with bunched-up Victoria Secrets. The term "don't get your panties in a bunch" came about for a reason.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

its lbs not miles said:


> A new trend. :idea:
> 
> I think I'll see about wondering what bra and panties my girlfriend is wearing next time we go riding :lol: (might even give her some suggestions :twisted
> :rofl:


Oh lordy, if it was up to my husband I would be riding in nothing but a g-string and lucite stripper heels....:shock:


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Oh lordy, if it was up to my husband I would be riding in nothing but a g-string and lucite stripper heels....:shock:


There's only one way you know that....... Haha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

freia said:


> ...there is NO bounce permitted. and any underwear that can possibly give a wedgie goes straight into the trash...


*LET'S RIDE!*


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Phly said:


> There's only one way you know that....... Haha!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL! I could say your right or I could say that is just how men think....


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

bsms said:


> *LET'S RIDE!*


hmm, I have that same hat....


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Both are probly correct....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Phly said:


> Both are probly correct....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Dang it, I figured if you said the first the first option it would only prove the second choice....crafty boys..


----------



## Faye83 (Mar 16, 2013)

hmmmm I like how im the only one called a pervert, it seems like I am not alone!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Faye83 said:


> hmmmm I like how im the only one called a pervert, it seems like I am not alone!


Baaahaaahaa I'm honestly laughing right now! Y'all may be perverts. I'm just a guy. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Faye83 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up! I think im still going to picture it though lol


Me too now! Thanks!! :shock:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

No one in here is a pervert though I was a bit thrown back by the guy commenting about thinking what his gf is wearing.. I don't see how that fits into the thread...


----------



## Faye83 (Mar 16, 2013)

Omg! That made me laugh, thanks Phly. Now gonna scroll back to see what kinda underwear you wear! :wink:


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Faye83 said:


> Omg! That made me laugh, thanks Phly. Now gonna scroll back to see what kinda underwear you wear! :wink:


You won't find any listed 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faye83 (Mar 16, 2013)

Good thing I have a good imagination!

Omg I am a pervert...


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Holy crap I needed this laugh! Y'all are awesome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

STOPPPPPPPPPPPP!!! Now I am picturing you all in your underwear!! ****!


----------



## Faye83 (Mar 16, 2013)

Omg too funny!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Well I just cleaned a beverage off my phone. Fan fricking tastic. Funniest stuff ever!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Two words boys,
banana hammock....


----------

